
How I made 6 figures with Google Adsense in 10 days - ariejan
http://ariejan.net/2007/03/20/how-i-made-6-figures-with-google-adsense-in-10-days/
======
eli
How does the Steve Martin bit go? "How to become a millionaire: first, get a
million dollars..."

Anyway, I'm not a big fan of these sort of made-for-Digg articles written by
SEO people looking for positive google juice.

------
nostrademons
Alternate title: "How to start a pyramid scheme in 10 days"

------
herdrick
Remarkably honest. Usually these kinds of 'opportunities' hold back the key
information: that they making their money by selling you the opportunity.

------
staunch
It would be nice to be able to downvote this kind of submission.

------
zkinion
shennanigans!!!

